# Vertex Libra stuck...



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Not sure if its something I did, But the Libra is Stuck in stand-by, And I cant get it too dose.

Ive tried a factory reset, Didn't work
I Tried unplugging it, Nope.

I contacted Vertex direct, And im waiting too hear back now.

If I can get help before that, It would be great.

BTW, None have responded on RC about the issue.


----------



## jkoot (Apr 17, 2012)

Have you talked to Flavio?? I know he's running one at the store

Wish I could help more!!


>jason


----------

